# Hi, new around here.



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi. I am new here, and thought I would introduce myself. As it says, I am from MS. I have 3 horses and a pony, who will hopefully be rehomed in the next couple months. I have a 4y old TB that I plan to start out in HUS, then hopefully dressage. I have a 12y old Holsteiner that doesn't like dressage, but loves western walk-trot, so thats what we do. I also have an 8y old Paint that used to show WP, but didn't like it much. Now she is my everything horse, trails, lessons, parades, fun shows, whatever we decide to do. 

I am a RVT at a mixed animal clinic, I work the emergency shift, and like it a bunch. I also feed for a small farm a few days a week to help support my horse habit. Thats most of it!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there!! welcome to the HF! sounds like you have a busy life  hope you enjoy it here


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you have fun posting!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Nice to meet you! I hope you have as much fun here as we do!  Welcome!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

woohoo i am not the only ms gal now!!! you rock!


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Little mini welcome from Southern Ohio!


----------



## horsefan1111 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi I'm new here as well. I have had fun so far but I'm going to tell you about myself a little bit. I live on a farm. I was born in tennessee. moved to New York. Then came back to tennessee. After that I moved to Kansas, finally I came back here. I am also I'm band. I play the flute. I am really good. I go to West Carrol but I do not like it there. I am hoping to go back to McKenzie School. That is most of my life. Thank You for reading!!!


----------



## horsefan1111 (Dec 9, 2008)

*New*

Hi I'm new here as well. I have had fun so far but I'm going to tell you about myself a little bit. I live on a farm. I was born in Tennessee. moved to New York. Then came back to Tennessee. After that I moved to Kansas, finally I came back here. I am also I'm band. I play the flute. I am really good. I go to West Carrol but I do not like it there. I am hoping to go back to McKenzie School. That is most of my life. Thank You for reading!!!


----------



## horsefan1111 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome Everyone!!!
:shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome 
Always glad to see a RVT, I'm sure you will get lots of questions in the health section.


----------

